# No Name pup in Weatherford, Tx Shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*







*No Name*


Breed: Golden Retriever, Yellow Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Medium
ID: 07-4791
*From: Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Me*

This playful girl is only about 6-8 months old and gets along well with other dogs. All pets adopted from our shelter are spayed/neutered and receive their vaccinations. They also receive micro-chipping.

You are welcome to come by the shelter or call about any of our pets available for adoption. To refer to this or any other of our pets on Petfinder, please let us know the ID #07-4791 so we can easily identify the pet. We have an average of 100-150 animals at any one time. Thank you.

var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'This playful girl is only about 6-8 months old and gets along well with other dogs. All pets adopted from our shelter are spayed/neutered and receive their vaccinations. They also receive micro-chipping.

You are welcome to come by the shelter or call about any of our pets available for adoption. To refer to this or any other of our pets on Petfinder, please let us know the ID #07-4791 so we can easily identify the pet. We have an average of 100-150 animals at any one time. Thank you.
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();This playful girl is only about 6-8 months old and gets along well with other dogs. All pets adopted from our shelter are spayed/neutered and receive their vaccinations. They also receive micro-chipping.

You are welcome to come by the shelter or call about any of our pets available for adoption. To refer to this or any other of our pets on Petfinder, please let us know the ID #07-4791 so we can easily identify the pet. We have an average of 100-150 animals at any one time. Thank you.

*My Contact Info*

*Weatherford Parker County Animal Shelter *

Weatherford, TX

Phone: 817-598-4111
Email: [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Petfinder listing is gone now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope this sweetie adopted now also. I wish there was a way to find out.


----------

